# I have DPD :(



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Im glad I found this website, I actually found it on a different forum. haha
I've had chronic DPD for a year now, I started treatment for it in June so that is a year coming up. I was hoping to be better by now, but I'm not. 
It started with minor panic attacks, that worsened. Then, when the attacks stopped I started to feel unreal and everything around me looked fake. I haven't had ANY relief of those feelings since the day it started a year ago. That's why it is chronic. Its affected everything in my life. 
I wonder if anyone elses case is chronic like mine...? If there is someone else like that on this form please reply. 
Well, I'm gonna go stroll around the website now.


----------



## Jms (Feb 4, 2010)

[quote name='PSUgirl' date='08 April 2010 - 03:23 AM' timestamp='1270696987' post='186502']

Hi everyone! 
Im glad I found this website, I actually found it on a different forum. haha
I've had chronic DPD for a year now, I started treatment for it in June so that is a year coming up. I was hoping to be better by now, but I'm not. 
It started with minor panic attacks, that worsened. Then, when the attacks stopped I started to feel unreal and everything around me looked fake. I haven't had ANY relief of those feelings since the day it started a year ago. That's why it is chronic. Its affected everything in my life. 
I wonder if anyone elses case is chronic like mine...? If there is someone else like that on this form please reply. 
Well, I'm gonna go stroll around the website now.









[/quote

Im in my fourth month of this. My went from just a mild case to full on severe. Thanks to bad reaction to meds. I take a gameboy everywhere I go so if I waiting or not working I have something to take my mind off this crap Pokemon!!!!!! That helps


----------



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

haha at pokemon!! 
yeah I have my phone on me alllllll the time and i play the games or listen to music when i need to get away. thanks for the advice.








Im sorry this happened to you because of medications. I hope its just a side effect and it goes away soon. 
take care.


----------



## The Goat (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the forum!

I'm sorry to hear about everything, but there are plenty of people here that are going through the exact same things you are. Personally, I felt a slowly increasing numbness that probably took place over the course of a couple of years until about a year ago, at which point it became completely overwhelming and constant.

I'm sure you've found many places throughout the forum about people's advice, so just try what you find appealing and I hope you feel better. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had Chronic DPD 24/7 365 almost 7 years now (come July).


----------



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've had Chronic DPD 24/7 365 almost 7 years now (come July).


wow omg. so how do you get on with ur normal day life? Does it still stop you from doing ur normal things like me??? or have you gotten used to it.


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

PSUgirl said:


> wow omg. so how do you get on with ur normal day life? Does it still stop you from doing ur normal things like me??? or have you gotten used to it.


Ya ive had mine for a little over a year now as well. hasnt gone away for a second although there have been a few moments where a random smell or memory triggers something and i know im alive and i feel emotions again. but its still hadnt gone away... but ya mines chronic as well


----------



## LivingWithTheDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive just got to say to you big hugs for a start i know how hard it is just like many on this site,
Your not alone and i can say myself it does get better hun just try to keep your mind busy from over thinking
Much love 
Lisa
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

PSUgirl said:


> wow omg. so how do you get on with ur normal day life? Does it still stop you from doing ur normal things like me??? or have you gotten used to it.


It has transformed *what* I do but doesn't stop me from doing it. For the most part I've become able to cope with it, I mean it's there always but not very bothersome. For the first couple years though it was really bad. I suppose it's not changed really but I can deal with it better now.


----------

